# WHAT IS GOING ON WITH mls



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not getting current MLS. It is not allowing me to enter. Showing Frisdays stuff.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

It appears from what others are saying that the 'HOME' page is not working.
I always go directly into 'active topics' which seems to be as normal, with everything showing today, or yesterday etc..
Cheers,
David


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

David is right. The Home page doesn't work, but the others do. This has been going on for several days now, and the first day or two, I just thought the site was down, but it's not.

I don't know why it hasn't been fixed. Can't just be me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, I always go to the unread messages, so I never go to the home screen... good thing I have that link...

Maybe they are under attack, attacks on my website peaked a couple of days ago...

Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks fellows. I am internet impaired. Got it now


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

you are still better than me at taking and editing videos than me


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed a couple of days ago that I can no longer FTP connect to my 1st Class space... which I could a week ago... and my sig photo is gone. More looming disaster.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Almost everyones images are dissapearing too, i know JJ's did in his thread too. MLS is like the Titanic: heading toward disaster despite all the warnings, and by the time the problem was noticed, it was too late.

Oh well. i will be here till the end, and "go down with the ship" so to speak- except i will probably move to a different site when MLS dies.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

YESSIREE! They must be werkin' on da problem.

My system ("Folder Shortcut") still lists my webspace as being available... showing that I have used "468 GB or 890 GB available", but when I try to open the folder I get this:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows cannot access this folder. Make sure you typed the file name 
correctly and that you have permission to access the folder.

Details:
A connection with the server could not be established.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can't remember exactly when the last time I could access it but it was sometime in the last 5 days when I uploaded a file to share with others.

As for what I typed... I have not "typed" anything for a couple of months to access this webspace... it has automatically attached the webspace when I boot my cornphewtor up.

I just tried to access the files I store there to share with anybody. I publish the following link on the Trains.com website:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/sempervaporo/Trainsdotcom/RR%20Roundhouses.zip


and it comes back with: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This page can't be displayed

Make sure the web address: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com is correct.
Look for the page with your search engine.
Refresh this page in a few minutes. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is the button to: "Fix connection problems"

Clicking the button I get the following (after a period of it showing a few progress ribbons):

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your computer appears to be correctly configured but the device or resource (1stclass.mylargescale.com) is not responding
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It normally asks where I want to store the file on my local PC.

It seems I cannot share files with the outside world now.

I am guessing that some more of us have now lost our files completely.

WAY TO GO VS! You have succeeded in destroying it all!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight--your smiling face continues to show up fine here! I my login is set to go to new posts and, so far, everything is working fine (fingers and toes crossed).

Just got home from the steamup at the trolley barn in Scranton, with a great turnout and a fun time--the regulars all seemed to be in an especially jolly mood and the track were busy.

Nate, I saw you there, but just never got to say hello.

Larry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't seem to have any problem this morning, but then like others my link leads me directly to the LS forum. thank you.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry Green said:


> Dwight--your smiling face continues to show up fine here! I my login is set to go to new posts and, so far, everything is working fine (fingers and toes crossed).
> 
> Larry


Yeah, my avatar photo still works (that was uploaded to MLS directly years ago and didn't reside in my web space), but my sig photo is gone. I see yours is as well. And as others have confirmed here, FTP no longer works with our 1stclass space. It was working up until a week or two ago.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

So where are the live steamers moving to? SiTG, LSC or some other list. Would hate to lose all the expertise that has been here.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I think you are right. we should all agree to move to ONE forum, so that we all are in the same place.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I registered at G Scale Train Forum some time ago, but have done nothing there. I just figured out how to log on to the site again (had a terrible time remembering who I registered as and my password. Finally got in and went to check the number of users on-line at the time... At that moment, including me there were only 3 registered users on-line, 3 guests viewing forums and EIGHT people in the process of registering!

Mass migration? Hmmmm?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

hope to stay here


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well said Jim, me too.
As I said on the other thread "Another way to look at this site is, to miss-quote a President (suitable for today)" "Think not what MLS can do for you, but what you can do for MLS".
If everyone just gives up, of course it will get worse.
Ignore the ads and problems, get back in here and share your hobby.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the same problem now, it has only been in the last few days. Untill last week it workerd fine for me here in France... I hope they can fix it. Personnally I am not a paying member but for those who are it is a bit too much over the top and un professional...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

FTP access is gone... for the first time in years...

Nice....

Was hoping to retire with 20k posts, but I'll be lucky to get to 19k, or perhaps 18.5k.... 


Interesting, my signature picture just reappeared, but now I can't embed a picture.

Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

VS trying to "fix" MLS


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Well said Jim, me too.
> As I said on the other thread "Another way to look at this site is, to miss-quote a President (suitable for today)" "Think not what MLS can do for you, but what you can do for MLS".
> If everyone just gives up, of course it will get worse.
> Ignore the ads and problems, get back in here and share your hobby.
> ...


Good point! 

Who runs the forum? I'd be happy to offer to help. We are a small community and the right answer must be to fox what we have, rather than go elsewhere. 

I don't see this as a situation where a mega corporation is generating wild profits from innocent users. I suspect the fees that we pay barely cover the costs and we are very dependent on the enthusiasm of an individual to keep it going.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nobody 'runs' the forum, VS owns it, but other than reporting their security breaches, they have contributed little, other than opening Album space in the Photo Gallery.
When Shad owned it he used to try, more when the site was new and less so as his life got more complicated.... Unable to give us our due, he looked around and found a buyer; Vertical Scope. They are ad click counters and little else, besides purveyors of; Please be Patient; false hopes. Their 'techs' have been looking into my situation for 2 years now.... made worse by the complete deletions of my 1st Class Space photos.
Word has it from a reliable source, we are getting their known treatment; Blood sucking leeches, until we die....

Have a nice day.

John


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Nobody 'runs' the forum, VS owns it, but other than reporting their security breaches, they have contributed little, other than opening Album space in the Photo Gallery.
> When Shad owned it he used to try, more when the site was new and less so as his life got more complicated.... Unable to give us our due, he looked around and found a buyer; Vertical Scope. They are ad click counters and little else, besides purveyors of; Please be Patient; false hopes. Their 'techs' have been looking into my situation for 2 years now.... made worse by the complete deletions of my 1st Class Space photos.
> Word has it from a reliable source, we are getting their known treatment; Blood sucking leeches, until we die....
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I asked. 

Most of the active forums I use are run by enthusiastic members. It isn't hard or expensive to set up a new forum - the difficulty is extracting historic content especially if it is owned by someone else.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I realize your statements are with good intention, but, since the forum was sold to a company to be profitable, it's not comparable to your "most of the active forums I use"... it is not run by enthusiastic members, but a company for profit.

And, I see you have been a member since 2008, so you did not notice the changes when Shad sold the forum?

Anyway, the rest of us have noticed, and they want help even less than Shad did, and that is about zero. I offered to help Shad numerous times, and he happily took my $200 for contribution to a new server (which apparently was never purchased).

So Zephyra, please do not take affront to John's comment, but seriously your comment of help and then the petulant "I'm sorry I asked" just seems naive given the ongoing situation or like you have not been paying attention to our plight.

Regards, Greg


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I realize your statements are with good intention, but, since the forum was sold to a company to be profitable, it's not comparable to your "most of the active forums I use"... it is not run by enthusiastic members, but a company for profit.
> 
> And, I see you have been a member since 2008, so you did not notice the changes when Shad sold the forum?
> 
> ...


I didn't notice the changes - maybe I don't access the site often enough. 

I'm not being petulant at all and I'm sorry you think that I am. I simply offered to help and didn't realize I was stepping into a viper's nest - hence my comment.

How many users does the site have? How many only access the live steam section? if there was a general willingness to start from scratch, I would be willing to set up a new live steam site on AWS or Azure using software such as myBB. I know, from experience, that the toughest problem with new sites is migrating existing content - probably impossible in this situation as the IP has been sold to someone else.

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the alternative of moving to LSC is the most popular should MLS really go down the tubes. Really hard to start a completely new forum.

Greg


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

It's so weird , i haven't experienced any problems with this site.
Now that ive said that...seems home page will not do a fresh load for me ether


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure what all the fuss is about. Systems have problems over the course of normal operations. Seems to be fine today. Why all the talk of abandoning the site might be premature.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The abandonment is in reaction to the loss of personal web storage space and the loss of all the images and web pages that were there and the lack of timely response from VS and what appears to be a "who cares" attitude from VS. If the OWNERS don't care, why should anybody else. (That is not a question, it is a statement of fact.)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles said:


> I am not sure what all the fuss is about. Systems have problems over the course of normal operations. Seems to be fine today. Why all the talk of abandoning the site might be premature.


Charles, I think you might be missing the reason why many of us are talking about abandoning MLS, it has nothing to do with www.mylargescale.com not connecting..that is meaningless and a non-issue to me, thats just a minor symptom of the larger problem. And its not fine today, not fine at all..for many of us, the site is broken, and its now clear its broken permanantly, and it seems broken delibrately, with no concern for us, the forum members.

Its all about our MLS storage space photos and webpages being deleted, and three months of zero support and zero communication about the reason why, from the site owners.

Im going to spend probably 40 hours moving my webpages, working on it an hour at a time, one or two days a week...its a huuuuuge inconvience for me. .if you never used the space, then I can understand why it might not seem like a big deal..but for many long-time members losing their photos ruined many years, in some cases 15 years, worth of threads..to many members, thats an unforgivable sin, worthy of having no confidance in site management, and making us want to leave in disgust..we have been treated badly, we have had enough, times up. Yesterday was the last straw.

Scot


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

I'm a newcomer here - 2 1/2 years?

Most of the time I host my own photos and so I was not aware of the issues you raised Scot. When I click on my MLS icon, it takes me to the main forum I read and post in: Live Steam. That's how I set it up.

Sounds like you identified some legit concerns and I sure hope the owner(s) of the site address them.

I enjoy this oasis and though I am aware of the Large Scale Central site and I do lurk there, I do not see as much activity there as here. There is always the possibility that one may jump from the frying pan right into the fire. This hobby is what I would refer to as _a very thin hobby_ with a thinning community and it probably can't stand much diluting.

Here's hoping that the issues that are troubling some get addressed very soon and that most folks take a "wait and see" approach before jumping ship.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's more live steam activity here, but the non-live steam seems to be equal or greater on LSC in my opinion.

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

StackTalk said:


> Here's hoping that the issues that are troubling some get addressed very soon and that most folks take a "wait and see" approach before jumping ship.


It seems pretty clear they wont be adressed..its a clear pattern now.
And I was in the "wait and see" camp...but waiting and seeing lasted 3 months..then, instead of getting fixed, it got much worse..so, wait and see is now over.

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, my judgement will probably be based on what happens with the pictures. They may indeed be fixing the underlying problem, which will clearly take some time.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably realised there is no way they can make it pay what they need. So why bother fixing anything wrong with it.
I have never had any problems with MLS, but then I never store pix here.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Reading the thread I can see how so many are unhappy with this place. If anything is to be learned I guess it is not to rely too much on anything internet orientated.
I never had issues but I always log directly to the Forum rather than any other part of this site.
Greg mentions live steam. Yes, indeed, MLS is a good place. usually, for live steam discussions and projects. Whilst not being into live steam it is one of the better reasons for coming to MLS: I enjoy reading and learning about live steam although it is most unlikely that I will ever own a live steamer.
I have been here for eight years and this, I believe, is my 484th. post so I have not been a prolific poster but I would be sorry to see the place disappear.
There have been too many 'losses', of one form or another, in large scale in recent years!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Be nice to see more move to the live steam forum on LSC. I never had any issues and when they do arise Bob is a good at taking care of the problem. I know people hate change but Sometimes a change is good. Just like I moved from the forums to the Facebook pages more. Def more activity then forums these days and easier to access. 
The only reason why I log into MLS is because the live steam forum.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me if live steamers want to move on then Steam in the Garden website would be the place to go. As to web hosting and photos I stopped using MLS long ago for that option given easier applications to connect visuals to a post. As a long time member I have found the site useful for the purpose of conveying steam activities. Yes, I paid for my life time membership and all the goodies but I have always backed up and stored my visuals and other information important to MLS material. There is a notable absence of many who helped to build the community but that is not unusual as we all have other "real life" aspects to keep us busy.
For me the reason to come and exchange aspects of being involved with live steam hobby has a higher priority than the any other factor(s) to this website.
As mentioned there are more social site available with better options yet the aspects of community for live steam hobby seems to still be strong here. If you really wanted to send a message then as a group there could be a demonstration with "no MLS live steam posts" for a period of time. But then again it could be that might just kill the chicken that lays the eggs.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles said:


> Seems to me if live steamers want to move on then Steam in the Garden website would be the place to go. As to web hosting and photos I stopped using MLS long ago for that option given easier applications to connect visuals to a post. As a long time member I have found the site useful for the purpose of conveying steam activities. Yes, I paid for my life time membership and all the goodies but I have always backed up and stored my visuals and other information important to MLS material. There is a notable absence of many who helped to build the community but that is not unusual as we all have other "real life" aspects to keep us busy.
> For me the reason to come and exchange aspects of being involved with live steam hobby has a higher priority than the any other factor(s) to this website.
> As mentioned there are more social site available with better options yet the aspects of community for live steam hobby seems to still be strong here. If you really wanted to send a message then as a group there could be a demonstration with "no MLS live steam posts" for a period of time. But then again it could be that might just kill the chicken that lays the eggs.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

as my cats point out: No changes


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Also dont forget the G Scale Central website, which was the replacement for G scale Mad when it closed up. It can be as active as here, or deader than LSC. Moslty UK based modeling but several model European and USA prototypes. Lots of good info there as well. I never kept photos here, or any other website thankfully. I do not do the whole f book thing, so the forums are my way of keeping up with the hobby. Mike


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

This evening I was able to connect without problems at all it seems they solved the problem. which is great for us live steam fans especially us on the other side of the pond.


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

I am in agreement with Steam in the Garden Magazine as well. I don't post much but I follow this forum daily. If us live steamers are going to make a move I believe it would be in our best interest to move to SITG and support Scott McDonald.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

ScottB said:


> I am in agreement with Steam in the Garden Magazine as well. I don't post much but I follow this forum daily. If us live steamers are going to make a move I believe it would be in our best interest to move to SITG and support Scott McDonald.


Scott does a lot for the SITG publication but there are others involved, so if you want to post there and/or support via subscription to the SITG organization do so.
I do both and do not plan to forgo MLS.


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

Charles, 

I do not plan on leaving MLS either and I do agree with you that there are so many others involved as well. in looking back at my post I should have typed it a bit differently. 
What I was trying to say is , IF something were to happen and MLS does go down SITG Sounds like the most logical place for all us Live steamers to share our ideas, thoughts, videos, Etc. Lets Hope that MLS never does go down as SO much valuable information would be lost. I do follow some of the other forums as well but when it comes to the live steam MLS has the best following. 

Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, I have no live steam, but I read EVERY post you guys make and enjoy reading them. I would hope that if you move, you move where the most people can enjoy your findings, pictures, ideas, etc.

I also know you guys have SOME rolling stock ha ha!

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Guys, I have no live steam
> Regards, Greg


BUY A LIVE STEAMER! 

EVERYONE needs a live steam engine


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am afraid of becoming addicted!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, but Greg... there ain't nothin' like steam oil in yer veins!

See the light, Greg! Come to the light! You know you want to!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Live steam makes you live longer! and it solves all the worlds problems!!!

you NEED one!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't want to live longer, I'm going to expire right about the time the world really goes to ****, I have perfect timing.

But they sure do look like fun, and I do have a property that would take a big steaming oval... hmm...

Cut it out Nate! (hahahaha)


----------

